# macbook retina, 8 ou 16go pour mon utilisation ?



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors je sais bien que les sujets pullulent en ce moment... mais si cela ne vous dérange pas j'aimerais avoir un avis si oui ou non je dépense 200 de + pour améliorer les ram à 16go sur le macbook retina "de base". (je demande une aide personnalisé on va dire)

Je souhaite garder cet ordinateur le plus longtemps possible, mais je ne suis pas sûr du tout que j'aurais besoin de 16go... mais comme je suis pas expert je ne sais pas trop en fait.. 

Voici ce que je ferais au maximum sur cet ordinateur :
- Photoshop
- jeux moyennement gourmand (diablo 3, wow par exemple)

Autrement je ne fais que coder et surfer, le montage vidéo je n'en ferais jamais de ma vie ^^

Les 16 go vaut ils le coût pour mon utilisation ?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2012)

Les 8Go devraient suffire...
Dans l'doute, tu pourras toujours effectuer ton achat après coup.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2012)

Vu que la mémoire RAM semble soudée sur la CM comme le MBA, perso je partirais sur 16Gb de RAM. Au moins tu es tranquille, bon après faut voir si ton budget est assez conséquent pour.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Larme a dit:


> Les 8Go devraient suffire...
> Dans l'doute, tu pourras toujours effectuer ton achat après coup.



Larme qui se trompe.  Trop de post aujourd'hui, au lit, sans film !


----------



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Bin oui c'est justement parceque s'est soudé que je me pose la question ! ^^

Je me demande si c'est réellement utile, j'avoue que 200 c'est beaucoup :/


----------



## kiri_le_clown (12 Juin 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Vu que la mémoire RAM semble soudée sur la CM comme le MBA, perso je partirais sur 16Gb de RAM. Au moins tu es tranquille, bon après faut voir si ton budget est assez conséquent pour.



Comme dit iMacounet, la RAM est à priori soudée (ce qui n'est - à priori - pas le cas du stockage FLASH), donc sache que tu ne pourras pas ajouter de RAM dans le futur !

Sinon pour l'utilisation Photoshop, c'est bien vaste  tout dépend de la taille de tes fichiers, plus les fichiers seront gros, plus les traitements lourds plus tu auras besoin de RAM, dans un futur où les ordinateurs deviennent retina, selon moi, les 16GB sont à prendre  (et j'aurai même tendance à dire l'apple care aussi . . . vu que les réparations éventuelles risque de couter les 2 bras ! ^^ ) 
Bref, ce MacBook Pro va me couter un bras ... ^^


----------



## difqonapple (12 Juin 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> (et j'aurai même tendance à dire l'apple care aussi . . . vu que les réparations éventuelles risque de couter les 2 bras ! ^^ )



L'ennui c'est que les deux bras il va déjà les mettre pour son beau retina....(+ la peau de fesse )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Ca dépend aussi si tu comptes le garder longtemps... Sur 3 ans, les 200  ne représentent pas grand chose. Mais sur ce genre de machine, je prendrais de l'Apple Care. Ca augmente encore le prix. Bref, si tu comptes le vendre dans un an, 8 Go et pas d'Apple Care. C'est la sécurité à moindre prix.


----------



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Non justement je compte le garder au moins 3 ans (vraiment minimum)

Et oui l'apple care m'intéresserais sûrement (d'ailleurs on peut le prendre plus tard genre dans 11 mois et 20 jours par exemple ?)


Donc j'ai le choix cornélien :

- 8 go ou 16 go de ram
- avec ou sans apple care (poker quoi..)


Pour photoshop cela ne sera jamais de traitement vraiment lourd, je ne travaille que très très rarement sur de gros documents, c'est vrai que j'aurais dû détailler ce point.

16go utile ou pas du coup ?

Encore merci pour vos avis


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Perso, quitte à mettre autant dans une machine, ce serait Apple Care et 16 Go.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2012)

Fabious62 a dit:


> 16go utile ou pas du coup ?


Aujourd'hui : (probablement) non.
Mais dans 3 ans Es tu prêt à prendre le risque de manquer de RAM dans 3 ans ?

Donc comme les copains : 16 Go maintenant.
Et l'Apple care dans 11 mois et demi.


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Larme qui se trompe.  Trop de post aujourd'hui, au lit, sans film !


Trop de dév' iOS


----------



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Merci tout le monde pour vos avis


----------



## sebas_ (12 Juin 2012)

Je plussoie.
prends 16Go de RAM, ca avance vite ces betes la. En 2009, j'avais 2Go de RAM sur mon MBAlu (c'etait il y a 3 ans, je l'achetais neuf), maintenant je suis a l'etroit avec 8...


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Je plussoie.
> prends 16Go de RAM, ca avance vite ces betes la. En 2009, j'avais 2Go de RAM sur mon MBAlu (c'etait il y a 3 ans, je l'achetais neuf), maintenant je suis a l'etroit avec 8...



Tu fais quoi avec ton ordinateur pour remplir 8 Go de RAM ?! C'est énorme ..


----------



## grimick (12 Juin 2012)

ca se remplit vite suivant l utilisation , suffit d avoir une ou deux machines virtuelles qui tournent pour tester 2 , 3 trucs et d avoir des softs de lancés sous mac os ..et hop .C est rempli .


----------



## sebas_ (12 Juin 2012)

Des photos 
J'ai arrete de "jouer" avec les TIFFs et je suis repasse en 12MPix (j'en avais 18 sur mon 60D), mais meme avec les apercus en 1:1 sur LR4, les 8Go sont presque constaments remplis.
Je vais surement passer au SSD et a 16Go quand j'aurais de la $$ et du temps (bon, en meme temps, ca fait 6 mois que je dis que je vais passer a 16Go, et en achetant mon MBP il y a un an, je regardais deja les prix des SSD)


----------



## difqonapple (12 Juin 2012)

Tu sais, lion t'en bouffe 2, itunes et safari 1,... Dès que tu lances un jeu tu es content d'avoir les 8Go. Et Meme avec toshop, aperture,.... tu arrives vite à 4go utilisé. C'est vrai qu'il est assez rare que mes 8Go soit utilisé mais 4Go c'est courrant, meme journalié...

Ceux qui se servent de imovie, FCP,...eu utilise surement facilement leurs 8Go.

Aussi quand je me sert de sketchup+ Autocad + Itunes + Word + Safari...(le tout en multi-bureau), je suis content d'avoir 8Go hein


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

Ouais vu comme ca .. Les VM sont assez gourmande, d'ailleurs j'avais une question a ce propos.

J'aimerai installer une partition Linux, et une windows sur mon MBP, j'aimerai savoir quelle etait la facon la plus simple. Et ensuite est-il possible de booter sur une des deux partitions a partir de parallels ou VMWare ?

Effectivement ca dependant beaucoup de l'utilisation .. pour ma part, je me contente d'un terminal ou XCode


----------



## Fabious62 (13 Juin 2012)

Juste pour savoir :

Si j'ai photoshop ouvert (sans avoir 100 photos HD dedans)
+ diablo 3 qui tourne en tâche de fond (ou un n'importe quel autre jeu)
+ itunes
+ chrome et soyons fous... 30 onglets ouverts..


Les 8go ram seront débordés vous croyez ?

Je donne ce cas juste en guide d'exemple de condition MAXIMUM que je pourrais atteindre (vraiment quand je suis en mode mega bourrin et surtout à titre d'exemple je fais rarement cela...)

Désolé et merci ^^


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2012)

Fabious62 a dit:


> Je donne ce cas juste en guide d'exemple de condition MAXIMUM que je pourrais atteindre (vraiment quand je suis en mode mega bourrin et surtout à titre d'exemple je fais rarement cela...)


Condition max aujourd'hui. Mais dans 3 ans ? Parce que ton idée c'est bien de garder ta machine longtemps !

A ton avis, combien consommera de RAM le successeur de Mountain Lion ?


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Condition max aujourd'hui. Mais dans 3 ans ? Parce que ton idée c'est bien de garder ta machine longtemps !
> 
> A ton avis, combien consommera de RAM le successeur de Mountain Lion ?



+1  L'argument massue est surtout que  C EST SOUDEE !!!!! donc c'est 200 maintenant ou la forte probabilité d'etre à l'étroit dans 2 ans (voir plus tôt). 

Pour ma part le choix est fait.... 16Go de RAM commandé ce matin


----------



## Fabious62 (13 Juin 2012)

Hmmmmmm je vais devoir suivre vos avis ^_^

Vous allez rire mais maintenant je regarde du côté du macbook air.... (256go 8go ram)

Je dois réfléchir car 2500 le retina 16go c'est vraiment très cher


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> +1 L'argument massue est surtout que C EST SOUDEE !!!!! donc c'est 200 maintenant ou la forte probabilité d'etre à l'étroit dans 2 ans (voir plus tôt).
> 
> Pour ma part le choix est fait.... 16Go de RAM commandé ce matin


 
Oui mais toi tu as déjà agit comme il faut.


----------



## Cocopop (13 Juin 2012)

Un retina pour un peu de Photoshop et jouer à des jeux non optimisé pour cette résolution...

What else


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Un retina pour un peu de Photoshop et jouer à des jeux non optimisé pour cette résolution...
> 
> What else



En ce qui me concerne le retina n'est que le petit plus,  j'attendais du nouveau MBP... un gain de perf niveau CPU/GPU, un nouveau design plus fin (l OD ne me sert à rien) et un SSD.

Et comme l'a dit pascal, à SSD équivalent le retina est moins cher..... la decision est vite prise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui mais toi tu as déjà agit comme il faut.



Je te dirais après 2 semaines d'utilisation si j'ai agit comme il faut... pour le moment ce qui est sur c'est que je me suis fais plaisir


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Et comme l'a dit pascal, à SSD équivalent le retina est moins cher..... la decision est vite prise.


 
+1 



Cocopop a dit:


> Un retina pour un peu de Photoshop et jouer à des jeux non optimisé pour cette résolution...
> 
> What else


 
Il se fait peut etre juste plaisir aussi, il y a le besoin d'un coté et l'envie de l'autre 
Si on te le donnait, je suis sûre que tu ne cracherais pas dessus


----------



## Cocopop (13 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Il se fait peut etre juste plaisir aussi, il y a le besoin d'un coté et l'envie de l'autre
> Si on te le donnait, je suis sûre que tu ne cracherais pas dessus


Oui je comprend l'envie de se faire "plaisir" mais après il y a la logique...

Après si tu veux m'en offrir un, je te dirai pas non


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Après si tu veux m'en offrir un, je te dirai pas non


 
Je m'en doutais


----------



## Fabious62 (13 Juin 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Un retina pour un peu de Photoshop et jouer à des jeux non optimisé pour cette résolution...
> 
> What else



D'où mon hésitation pour un macbook air

Je réfléchis toujours..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Si on regarde les prix, Apple fait tout pour "couler" les MacBook Pro classiques aurprès d'une certaine clientèles. 
Les MacBook Air 13,3" sont aux mêmes prix que les MacBook "Pro" 13,3" tout ayant pour ainsi dire les avantages apportés par le modèle Rétina : SSD, plus fins, plus légers, plus d'ODD et meilleure résolution. En plus depuis que les MacBook Air peuvent avoir 8 Go de RAM et qu'il y a du SSD 256 Go en série, dur de trouver à redire. 

Dès qu'on équipe un MacBook Pro 15,4" d'un écran haute résolution et/ou d'un SSD et/ou, on arrive au prix d'un Rétina (entrée de gamme mais largement suffisant à 99% des gens). D'ailleurs là encore Apple a joué finement en mettant d'office une GeForce GT 650m 1 Go (pas de modèle économique 512 Mo). 

Si on regarde le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouce, qu'a-t-il pour lui ? Il est très cher pour un pauvre portable low res en 1280x800 (l'anti-Rétina !) avec 4 Go et sans GPU. Le seul avantage, c'est un gros HDD qu'on peut changer et la RAM qu'on peut porter à 16 Go. Mais franchement, 1249  pour ça, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ! 

Bien entendu, Apple va continuer de vendre plus les modèles les moins chers mais elle pousse vers les MacBook Air et les Retina.


----------



## difqonapple (13 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Les MacBook Air 13,3" sont aux mêmes prix que les MacBook "Pro" 13,3" tout ayant pour ainsi dire les avantages apportés par le modèle Rétina : SSD, plus fins, plus légers, plus d'ODD et meilleure résolution. En plus depuis que les MacBook Air peuvent avoir 8 Go de RAM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je suis d'accord mais pas tout à fait. SI on commande un mba (128go et 8go de ram (100&#8364; pour 4go en plus, apple se remplit les poches là...)) c'est vrai la différence de prix (100&#8364; +-) avec le mbp d'entrée de gamme (4go et ddr 500Go) est minimaliste  Mais bon, si on met le 256Go ds le mba, la le prix augmente encore... 

De plus, je viens de vérifier, j'ai +- 40 Go d'application, 10Go de musiques, (je ne compte pas les vidéos (sinon je dépasse la capacité du SDD), et disons que je préfères tjrs avoir sur moi 5Go de photos et 5Go de Dossier... Ca veut dire que le SDD est déjà remis à moitié plus ou moins...Certes avec un plus gros, je ne serais pas vrmt contre mais il faut y mettre le prix alors.  

Le point ou je suis mais à 100% d'accord c'est l'écran..Mais qu'est-ce qu'apple fait? Il jour a quoi à rester avec cetté résolution alors que les mba (meme taille en pouce) on une résolution bien meilleur...

Dès lors ma conclusion est que le mieux ça serait un mba un peu ajustable...(je ne sais pas si on peut changer le SDD soi même) ou alors une remise à niveaux du 13", ce que personnellement j'attendais un peu mais ils n'ont du y penser que deux jours avant la keynote...

ps: Les plus pointilleux pourront tjrs dire les cpu ne sont pas vrmt cadencé de la même manière et que le mbp est encore supérieur sur ce point là...


edit: Oui je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un mbp early 2011 qui me satisfait grandement pour l'instant


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Un MacBook Air 13,3" avec 128 Go et 8 Go accompagné par un disque dur externe USB 3 ou une grosse clé USB 3.0 ou encore deux clés micro USB 2.0. 

Pour la différence de CPU, avec le Turbo, la fréquence de base n'est quand même plus trop représentative en usage normal.


----------



## difqonapple (13 Juin 2012)

Un DD externe = dépense en plus  (mais c'est vrai que le mba devient de plus en plus tentant...) Ou alors on le récupère d'un son ancien mac =)

C'est bon, je sors


----------



## Cocopop (13 Juin 2012)

Personnellement je fais de la programmation et du design, par conséquent j'utilise abondamment la suite Adobe.

Mon petit MBP 13,3" me permet d'être nomade lors de mes déplacements pro, d'effectuer des petites retouches ou commencer une ébauche, voir débuter un code.

Par contre, pour la suite je ne peux me passer d'un vrai "ordinateur fixe" puissant et armé d'un écran sur-dimensionné.

Ah et je tiens à précisé que mon MBP ne chauffe pas, les ventilateurs ne s'emballent pas ou il ne lag pas quand je travail avec pas mal de fenêtre ouverte.

Si tu veux le "Retina" simplement pour te faire plaisir, vas y mais sache que tu utiliseras que 30% de sa puissance.

Après si tu veux un produit vraiment adapté à ce que tu vas faire, je pourrai te conseiller un MBP 15" classique dans lequel tu mettra un bon SSD et de la ram perso 

Moins cher, évolutif et c'est une machine qui à fait ses preuves.

Oublie pas que le retina est tout nouveau... ne sert pas de bêta testeur comme tous les "premiers" produit chez Apple...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (13 Juin 2012)

Je voulais savoir, on parle des applis qui seront retravaillés pour le Next Gen au niveau de sa résolution afin qu ils soient compatible avec celui ci. Mais... Ma question est, est ce que les applis retravaillés pour supporter la résolution du Next Gen seront ils compatible à ce moment là avec un MBP normale... ?


----------



## Cocopop (13 Juin 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Je voulais savoir, on parle des applis qui seront retravaillés pour le Next Gen au niveau de sa résolution afin qu ils soient compatible avec celui ci. Mais... Ma question est, est ce que les applis retravaillés pour supporter la résolution du Next Gen seront ils compatible à ce moment là avec un MBP normale... ?


Oui, tout comme les applications sur iPhone 4 existe sur iPhone 3GS (après faut que les développeurs pensent à développer 2 formats d'images à chaque fois...)


----------



## atcha_sama (14 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui : (probablement) non.
> Mais dans 3 ans Es tu prêt à prendre le risque de manquer de RAM dans 3 ans ?
> 
> Donc comme les copains : 16 Go maintenant.
> Et l'Apple care dans 11 mois et demi.



C'est une bonne idée 

Je vais faire de meme. RETINA ME VOILA :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si on regarde les prix, Apple fait tout pour "couler" les MacBook Pro classiques aurprès d'une certaine clientèles.
> Les MacBook Air 13,3" sont aux mêmes prix que les MacBook "Pro" 13,3" tout ayant pour ainsi dire les avantages apportés par le modèle Rétina : SSD, plus fins, plus légers, plus d'ODD et meilleure résolution. En plus depuis que les MacBook Air peuvent avoir 8 Go de RAM et qu'il y a du SSD 256 Go en série, dur de trouver à redire.
> 
> Dès qu'on équipe un MacBook Pro 15,4" d'un écran haute résolution et/ou d'un SSD et/ou, on arrive au prix d'un Rétina (entrée de gamme mais largement suffisant à 99% des gens). D'ailleurs là encore Apple a joué finement en mettant d'office une GeForce GT 650m 1 Go (pas de modèle économique 512 Mo).
> ...



c'est bien vu


----------



## Gaigo1 (14 Juin 2012)

Pour une utilisation essentiellement bureautique, navigation, iPhoto et iTunes, 8 Go de RAM suffiront pour les années à venir (environ 3 à 4 ans) ?

Sur un mbp retina i7 2,6 ghz

Merci pour vos reponses.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,



Gaigo1 a dit:


> Pour une utilisation essentiellement bureautique, navigation, iPhoto et iTunes, 8 Go de RAM suffiront pour les années à venir (environ 3 à 4 ans) ?


Si tu as lu la totalité du fil, tu as dû comprendre qu'on en savait rien.
Qui peut dire aujourd'hui quel OS sera pondu par Apple dans 3 ans ? Comment sera iPhoto dans 3 ans ? etc.

Donc on propose d'appliquer le "principe de précaution"  en suggérant l'achat du modèle 16 Go.

Maintenant si tu es sûr de rester sous Lion et iPhoto 9.x, alors 8 Go suffiront.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

*"qui peux le plus peux le moins"*

dans tous les cas 200 c'est cher pour 8Go de plus MAIS penses à la viabilité à long terme et surtout peut être à la revente 

comme SLY le dit, dans 3 ans que se passera t il?

pour info je suis sous Mountain LION DP4, et j'utilises 6Go avec chrome, itunes, mail & transmission ouverts 

donc l'on peux dire que ML est assez gourmand et que son successeur risque de ne pas l'être moindre (ce n'est qu'une supposition mais qui est fortement plausible)


----------



## Gaigo1 (15 Juin 2012)

Il utilise autant de memoire que ça ??

Car 6Gb juste pour cela c est enorme...


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

ben je te dis ce que je lis sur le moniteur d'activité! 








voilà pour preuve


----------



## Gaigo1 (15 Juin 2012)

Merci bien 

Du coup je regrette d'avoir pris "que" 8Gb ^^


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2012)

Gaigo1 a dit:


> Du coup je regrette d'avoir pris "que" 8Gb ^^



Tu peux peut être le retourner pour échange ?

Autrement ça sera à toi de vérifier que tu n'installes l'OS "de trop" : par ex. ne va pas au delà de Mountain Lion, tant pis pour son successeur.
Idem pour les applications que tu utilises : à un moment, n'achète plus la version _n+1_.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

oui mais SLY sincerement ne pas passer à ML serait une betise...

En fait j'ai la DP4 et je tourne dessus plus de 14h par jour (oui oui g33k inside)

je sais pas si j'ai le droit de dire cela MAIS: plus stable que LION, plus rapide que LION, etc etc comme je l'avais deja dit, ML est plus un SL dopé aux hormones avec des bouts de LION dedans, qu'un simple cousin du LION!!!!


je pense que les personnes qui sont aigris de LION et qui sont restés sur SL vont passer sur ML sans soucis (au vu de la primo stabilité de la DP 4) 

bref, oui 8Go c'est juste je pense MAIS bon vu qu'il y a un ssd cela permettra de faire du swap sans trop trop le sentir!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Autrement ça sera à toi de vérifier que tu n'installes l'OS "de trop" : par ex. *ne va pas au delà de Mountain Lion, tant pis pour son successeur*.





kolargol31 a dit:


> *oui mais SLY sincerement ne pas passer à ML serait une betise...*
> 
> En fait j'ai la DP4 et je tourne dessus plus de 14h par jour (oui oui g33k inside)


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


>


 




kolargol31 a dit:


> je pense que les personnes qui sont aigris de LION et qui sont restés sur SL vont passer sur ML sans soucis (au vu de la primo stabilité de la DP 4)


Super ! Je vais donc passer à ML sans avoir installé Lion


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juin 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Super ! Je vais donc passer à ML sans avoir installé Lion


 
Pareil...  Enfin, si, j'ai eu Lion une semaine maximum sur mon MacBook Pro. Il y a quand même du monde qui a fait l'impasse sur Lion. 
D'ailleurs je vais laisser le disque dur avec Lion dans mon nouveau MacBook Pro jusqu'à la sortie de ML. Je verrai si dans la foulée les 8 Go suffisent ou pas. Je monterai le SSD et éventuellement 16 Go puis installerai ML.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (16 Juin 2012)

Ca fait quoi de passer de SL a ML sans avoir mis au prealable lion ??? Se sera la meme chose que ceux qui feront lion a ML non ? Ce seront les memes options non ?


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ...



Enfin c'est mon humble avis d'user: ML est pour moi bien mieux que ce truc sans nom de LION 

pour que je dise que ML DP4 est plus stable que LION qd même faut en vouloir


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Ca fait quoi de passer de SL a ML sans avoir mis au prealable lion ??? Se sera la meme chose que ceux qui feront lion a ML non ? Ce seront les memes options non ?


Probab'

L'OS ML sera bien sûr le même. Après une clean install sera surement recommandée


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Juin 2012)

+1 pour la clean installation...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (17 Juin 2012)

Il y a t il un topic pour cela ? Car je vais commander le mien, et ca pourrait peut etre le faire mieu fonctionner et vider les detritus comme sur windows ? (et oui je vais faire mon switch)


----------

